# Does Anybody REALLY Like Scott Caan?



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Just curious. This guy really annoys the hell out of me. I find his acting atrocious. He is so shallow you could measure his depth with a micrometer. Does anybody really find this guy talented? What is it about him other than his father's name? can anybody tell me about any work he has done that is impressive and required actual acting?

Scott, if you are reading this I find you to be a terrible and worthless hack. I am sorry that I feel that way but I have seen no performance by you that justifies the roles that you get or the positions that you're in, other than your father's heritage and name recognition.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

It was a mistake casting dad on H:5-0. Put them side-to-side, and it's obvious all Scott is doing is doing a James Caan impression. Same hand movement, same sentence emphasis, the works.

--Carlos V.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

This thread makes me laugh. I hated HATED him on Entourage. I didn't mind him as much as I thought I would on Hawaii 5-0 but he's definitely not the best actor in the world. And he's about 5 feet tall so IMO he always comes across as having little man syndrome.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> This thread makes me laugh. I hated HATED him on Entourage. I didn't mind him as much as I thought I would on Hawaii 5-0 but he's definitely not the best actor in the world. *And he's about 5 feet tall so IMO he always comes across as having little man syndrome.*


HA! I described him as a p*ssed off fireplug to a friend.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

My wife and I kinda enjoy his interaction with McGarrett. We don't really know him from anything else, but we are not annoyed by him on this show.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought he was the guy on Moonlight.  oops, nah, I don't mind him.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Wait a minute, they have the guy listed as Steve McGarret Alex Mclaughlin. I got guys mixed up. I had never seen this other guy until this show. I like the McGarret character a lot better than the Danno character.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

He's terrible.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I wish this guy would visit Scott Caan on H-5-0.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> This thread makes me laugh. I hated HATED him on Entourage. I didn't mind him as much as I thought I would on Hawaii 5-0 but he's definitely not the best actor in the world. And he's about 5 feet tall so IMO he always comes across as having little man syndrome.


Almost the same here. Couldn't stand his character on Entourage. But found him ok on H50.

I dropped H50 about halfway thru the year. In all fairness, while he was part of the why, he was only a small part. I did find his character starting to grate on me more as the show progressed, but I also found the show too one-dimensional and unrealistic, especially for a procedural. Chin & Kono (Daniel Dae Kim & Grace Park) were the only two characters I really liked.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I haven't really liked him in previous stuff. I was afraid I'd hate him in Hawaii 5-0. Turns out he doesn't bother me at all there. He wouldn't have been my pick for the role, but I think he's doing a good job with it.

tk


----------



## ScottCaanfan (Mar 26, 2012)

Answering your question, Yes there are people who like Scott Caan, No I'm not the only one. He has a huge fanbase online and around the world in general.

His acting that you're not enjoying got him a Golden Globe nomination if you recall and his performance in 2x15 if anything, is another proof that he's a great actor.

He's a great writer and director check Mercy and Dallas 362.

You're free to say how much you didn't like him. I wasn't a fan of this thread popping up on my "Scott Caan" email alert and I was just going to let it go because I know how people's opinions differ but I saw you posted this:

And I'm sorry there's a difference between hating someone and wishing death upon them because that's just wrong! Just because you hate him, it doesn't mean that there aren't people who love him and will miss him if something bad happens.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HAHA! I don't know what you're talking about. Nobody in this thread wished death upon Scott Caan. Calm yourself. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

ScottCaanfan said:


> Answering your question, Yes there are people who like Scott Caan, No I'm not the only one. He has a huge fanbase online and around the world in general.
> 
> His acting that you're not enjoying got him a Golden Globe nomination if you recall and his performance in 2x15 if anything, is another proof that he's a great actor.
> 
> ...


Just a few points, since you're a noob...

I'd love to see him doing more writing and directing, especially if that kept him behind the camera.

If you have a "Scott Caan" email alert and joined this forum just to defend his name against such comments from viewers, you probably suffer from OCD of some sort. You can get drugs for that. I suggest that you quit listening to your other favorite "little person" actor (Tom Cruise) and actually take them.

I contend that instead of having a "large fan base", he actually has a small fanboi base.

Next, if you're going to quote someone, learn how to do it correctly. Hit the quote button so that the reader has a link to the original post. Otherwise, it can look like you're just making stuff up. I'm not saying that you did. I'm just making a point about authenticating it automatically each time. 

Disclaimer: The earlier remarks about OCD problems were just a joke. I was trying to get the Tom Cruise "little person" worked into the post and that's the best I could do at such short notice. Also, welcome to the forum. Not crazy about the screen name but I'll get over it.


----------



## JessB (Mar 26, 2012)

ScottCaanfan said:


> Answering your question, Yes there are people who like Scott Caan, No I'm not the only one. He has a huge fanbase online and around the world in general.
> 
> His acting that you're not enjoying got him a Golden Globe nomination if you recall and his performance in 2x15 if anything, is another proof that he's a great actor.
> 
> ...


ALL OF THIS and then some!!!

What is wrong with some people??? Wishing someone dead? Where does the world come to? It's disgusting.

I didn't know ANYTHING about Scott Caan before 5-0, thus also didn't know he's James Caan's son. He's a great actor, knows with a change of facial expression, change in tone to reach ones emotions (that btw. is what makes a good actor) and before I repeat everything ScottCaanFan said, I will leave it at that.

Some people really need to check what the heck they're writing. Think first!!!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> HAHA! I don't know what you're talking about. Nobody in this thread wished death upon Scott Caan. Calm yourself. Welcome to the forum.


Technically, I wished death for him on the show. But that's not death for him in real life. My photo was of the Death guy on Supernatural. So there was a strong implication that I wished his character (Danno) would die. Then I could start watching the show again.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Uh oh, looks like we've got another Joe Schmo thread starting. Cool. 

Welcome all newcomers, even if you're Scott Caan fanbois. 

The Tivo forum is about to be inundated with tweens.


----------



## JessB (Mar 26, 2012)

retrodog said:


> Technically, I wished death for him on the show. But that's not death for him in real life. My photo was of the Death guy on Supernatural. So there was a strong implication that I wished his character (Danno) would die. Then I could start watching the show again.


Retrodog, you wished that visit on Scott Caan. You wrote it in your own post. Character/Actor quite a difference.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JessB said:


> ALL OF THIS and then some!!!
> 
> What is wrong with some people??? Wishing someone dead? Where does the world come to? It's disgusting.
> 
> ...


Learn how to actually read and it will save you from looking like a fool and over-reacting. Also, welcome to the forum. Remember to tip your wait staff. Vote early, vote often.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JessB said:


> Retrodog, you wished that visit on Scott Caan. You wrote it in your own post. Character/Actor quite a difference.


No, I wished that a character actor playing Death would visit another actor on the stage of H-5-O. That's not the same as wishing someone to really die. That's just a ridiculous stretch to get support and rally the troops against your perceived enemy.

Now are you really simple-minded enough to think my earlier post meant that I wanted the real life Scott Caan dead, or are you just wanting to stretch my comical post to make me look evil?


----------



## JessB (Mar 26, 2012)

retrodog said:


> Uh oh, looks like we've got another Joe Schmo thread starting. Cool.
> 
> Welcome all newcomers, even if you're Scott Caan fanbois.
> 
> The Tivo forum is about to be inundated with tweens.


wrong on all levels, but it does go to show how low the level here is.

Also Scott doesn't need to be defended. It was your post about the death! You went too far, end of story.


----------



## JessB (Mar 26, 2012)

retrodog said:


> Learn how to actually read and it will save you from looking like a fool and over-reacting. Also, welcome to the forum. Remember to tip your wait staff. Vote early, vote often.


and the level sinks that much lower. Your reactions are reactions of people that know they messed up.

Bye!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JessB said:


> wrong on all levels, but it does go to show how low the level here is.
> 
> Also Scott doesn't need to be defended. It was your post about the death! You went too far, end of story.


A noob using the term "end of story" after making up an exaggerated post. Now that's cute.

Bwwwaaaahahahahahahaha.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ScottCaanfan said:


> Answering your question, Yes there are people who like Scott Caan, No I'm not the only one. He has a huge fanbase online and around the world in general.
> 
> His acting that you're not enjoying got him a Golden Globe nomination if you recall and his performance in 2x15 if anything, is another proof that he's a great actor.
> 
> ...


Hey Scott, welcome to the forum! I was one of the ones that posted that I like your work on H50. I hope you stick around here. It is cool to have actual actors on board with us!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

markz said:


> Hey Scott, welcome to the forum! I was one of the ones that posted that I like your work on H50. I hope you stick around here. It is cool to have actual actors on board with us!


And even on here, he can't act like he's someone else very well.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JessB said:


> and the level sinks that much lower. Your reactions are reactions of people that know they messed up.
> 
> Bye!


I'm glad that you graduated from watching the Olsen twins, but did you have to move downward to Scott Caan? Really? Couldn't you do better than that?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ScottCaanfan said:


> Answering your question, Yes there are people who like Scott Caan, No I'm not the only one. He has a huge fanbase online and around the world in general.
> 
> His acting that you're not enjoying got him a Golden Globe nomination if you recall and his performance in 2x15 if anything, is another proof that he's a great actor.
> 
> ...


Oh, one more thing Scott... Tell Grace Park (Hottie Boomer) I am in love with her!


----------



## JessB (Mar 26, 2012)

oh okay, I get it. Straight out positive thoughts on Scott get laughed at. What has been said will be turned around and explained away ['I wish this guy would visit Scott Caan on 5-0' ring any bells? Suddenly people should have read 'visit Danny Williams on 5-0').

I'm sorry, my mistake. I'm not a teenager, therefore I really needed to stoop very low to reach the level discussions are held on here. 

The funniest and most delusional, people actually thinking Scott would come here. 

Nope, definitely not a place for me to be. 

This experience was however a great stress relief


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JessB said:


> oh okay, I get it. Straight out positive thoughts on Scott get laughed at. What has been said will be turned around and explained away ['I wish this guy would visit Scott Caan on 5-0' ring any bells? Suddenly people should have read 'visit Danny Williams on 5-0').
> 
> I'm sorry, my mistake. I'm not a teenager, therefore I really needed to stoop very low to reach the level discussions are held on here.
> 
> ...


And it probably helped your constipation too. Congrats.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JessB said:


> The funniest and most delusional, people actually thinking Scott would come here.


Wow, I haven't said a word to/about you, and I am suddenly the funniest and most delusional person on this forum!

Take that, the rest of you! I win!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

markz said:


> Wow, I haven't said a word to/about you, and I am suddenly the funniest and most delusional person on this forum!
> 
> Take that, the rest of you! I win!


Hey, don't worry. Kids will be kids. Now let's return to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Wow. Who would have though this would have came out of a Scott Caan thread.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

ScottCaanfan said:


> [blah blah blah]


What do you think about Jm J Bullock?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> What do you think about Jm J Bullock?


Please don't answer this. We do not want Jm or his fan showing up here too!


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

He was awesome in entourage as his character was not intended to be loved. He nailed it. He is a little too short to be an action cop on 5-0. Thanks goodness I have my tivo to fast forward so I can look at Grace Park. She is smokin' !


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

retrodog said:


> Technically, I wished death for him on the show. But that's not death for him in real life. My photo was of the Death guy on Supernatural. So there was a strong implication that I wished his character (Danno) would die. Then I could start watching the show again.


Exactly you wished for him to die on 5-0 not in real life. These people need a realty check. I'm almost inclined to think it's a regular poster just messing with everyone. Scott Caan email alerts that led them here? Really?








Too awesome to be true.



baimo said:


> *He was awesome in entourage as his character was not intended to be loved. He nailed it. *He is a little too short to be an action cop on 5-0. Thanks goodness I have my tivo to fast forward so I can look at Grace Park. She is smokin' !


No. I didn't hate him in the way you're supposed to hate a character. I wanted him off my screen. If he nailed it, I'd love to hate him. In which I did not.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

baimo said:


> He was awesome in entourage as his character was not intended to be loved. He nailed it. He is a little too short to be an action cop on 5-0. Thanks goodness I have my tivo to fast forward so I can look at Grace Park. She is smokin' !


He didn't nail anything. The part was written for Scott Caan to play himself. He did. No acting required at all.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OMG - this thread is HILARIOUS!

And I am glad I am not the only person who thinks ScottCaanfan is actually Scott Caan.

I think JessB must be his girlfriend or wife. 

Too funny!!!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

One of the main reasons I bailed on the show.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

whitson77 said:


> One of the main reasons I bailed on the show.


How dare you talk badly of Scott Caan!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Leave Scott Caan alone!


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm almost inclined to think it's a regular poster just messing with everyone. Scott Caan email alerts that led them here? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Retro registered as several other people to argue with himself.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Scott Caan probably googles himself regularly and found this thread, then came in as his fan to defend himself.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Scott is MY FAV!










As long as he's not SECRETLY MARRIED!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Actually, Retro registered as several other people to argue with himself.


I'm careful though, and try not to make it too far down on the 5 stages of insanity.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

What would happen if Scott Caan and Jm J Bullock had a child?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> What would happen if Scott Caan and Jm J Bullock had a child?


It would be fatter than Leah Remini and stronger than Carrot Top.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Scott Caan should get an Emmy and beat James MacArthur over the head with it!!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

Well if this thread was enough to get Scott himself to come defend his honor, then I am starting one called "Does anyone REALLY think Scarlet Johansson's breasts are real?"


----------



## JessB (Mar 26, 2012)

nyny523 said:


> OMG - this thread is HILARIOUS!
> 
> And I am glad I am not the only person who thinks ScottCaanfan is actually Scott Caan.
> 
> ...


you're right, this threat is hilarious!

also AWESOME that I'm (not so secretly anymore, thank you very much) his girlfriend and maybe/possibly his wife. Someone please make the call and let him know about his new girfriend/wife.

Let the world know that one just can't like Scott and his acting, unless they're in any way, shape or form affiliated to him.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Tom Cruise did once comment on a FARK thread about him.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I've never seen an episode of Hawaii 5-0. I liked Caan on Entourage, though. I think it was his first or second episode when he was sneering, walking up and down the hall at the agency, eating an apple, and sarcastically calling Eric "Murphy Group." I laughed my ass off. He pulled off the sarcastic ass perfectly.

I still say "Murphy Group" in a sarcastic voice when I eat an apple, now years later. It's a reference only my wife and I get. And now you all, I guess.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

JessB said:


> Let the world know that one just can't like Scott and his acting, unless they're in any way, shape or form affiliated to him.


Trust me, they already know.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JessB said:


> you're right, this threat is hilarious!
> 
> also AWESOME that I'm (not so secretly anymore, thank you very much) his girlfriend and maybe/possibly his wife. Someone please make the call and let him know about his new girfriend/wife.
> 
> Let the world know that one just can't like Scott and his acting, unless they're in any way, shape or form affiliated to him.


That's about right. I can't imagine anyone liking him who isn't a relative!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> That's about right. I can't imagine anyone liking him who isn't a relative *who needs money*!


FYP. You're welcome.


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

retrodog said:


> Trust me, they already know.


LOL!!!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JessB said:


> you're right, this threat is hilarious!
> 
> also AWESOME that I'm (not so secretly anymore, thank you very much) his girlfriend and maybe/possibly his wife. Someone please make the call and let him know about his new girfriend/wife.
> 
> Let the world know that one just can't like Scott and his acting, unless they're in any way, shape or form affiliated to him.


You do know that he _wasn't_ in Twilight, right?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Guilty! I like Scott Caan.

I don't watch Hawaii 5-0 but I've seen him in movies and other television shows (most notably Entourage).

I think he just has great charisma. I love his interactions with Casey Affleck in the Ocean's movies. He always comes across like a guy just having a great time with whatever role he is playing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea who Scott Caan is.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I have no idea who Scott Caan is.


Neither did I when I first saw him on Entourage.

First thought was "Who is this doof trying to be Ed Deline"?

Not a fan.

phox


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I have no idea who Scott Caan is.


I know who his dad is. That's about it.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Only thing I've ever seen him in is H50. I don't _not_ like him. I'm not really a drama critic, so I can't judge his performance, although I do watch a lot of tv and I can say: he's better than some, worse than others.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

A father and son having the same mannerisms. Who would've guessed. LOL.

This thread is hilarious.

I like Caan on _H50_. And preferred him over Eric on _Entourage_.

If you really want to make a thread *****ing about annoying atrocious actors then start with David Caruso and follow it up with Jack Black, Jimmy Fallon and the entire cast of NCIS:LA.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I have no opinion of Scott Caan one way or the other.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Snappa77 said:


> A father and son having the same mannerisms. Who would've guessed. LOL.
> 
> This thread is hilarious.
> 
> ...


Hey, nobody is stopping you. Go start your own damn thread. I will even post an agreement with you in each of those threads.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

This is Scott Caan.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

He looks like a d*uche.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Zevida said:


> He looks like a d*uche.


Wow. He really, really does.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. He really, really does.


It's the hair combed straight back. Yeah, that's what it is.


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah, only Pat Riley can still pull that off..


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

For the few episodes of H50 I watched, I didn't think he was bad.

I *really* didn't like the poof on top of his head until I realized that it was just a subliminal nod to the giant crashing wave in the original show's opening.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Ekims said:


> Well if this thread was enough to get Scott himself to come defend his honor, then I am starting one called "Does anyone REALLY think Scarlet Johansson's breasts are real?"


I'll see you and raise you a:

TAYLOR KITSCH!! TAYLOR KITSCH!! TAYLOR KITSCH!!

<sitting back, and waiting for TK to appear>


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

StacieH said:


> I'll see you and raise you a:
> 
> TAYLOR KITSCH!! TAYLOR KITSCH!! TAYLOR KITSCH!!
> 
> <sitting back, and waiting for TK to appear>


I hope he brings Minka with him!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I also think Scott Caan is a pathetic actor, very annoying in my opinion. We are watching "Hawaii Five-0" but I am not sure how much longer the season pass will remain, he is getting worse, not better. The rest of the cast isn't great but I can tolerate them.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I've got another question? Is he a midget? Or is that not politically correct?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

His hair style makes him 2 inches taller!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> I've got another question? Is he a midget? Or is that not politically correct?


Gosh, I hope not. He is 5'5". I am 5'4" and don't think I am a midget.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think Scott Caan probably googles himself regularly


Now I have a bd visual in my head.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Now I have a bd visual in my head.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This thread is fairly content free.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I've never heard of him.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

hearing of him is not a problem.watching him is


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I enjoy Scott Caan's Dan Williams and his bromance with Alex O'Loughlin's Steve McGarrett on this show.

I find the show's embrace of tough cops who break every rule in the book to deliver TRUE justice a bit much. But I'll keep watching. It's just TV, folks.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

He is the reason I can't watch H-50. Just something about him annoys me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

He is the only reason I do watch H-50.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

He is neutral to me. I like him OK but he is not a favorite.


----------



## Nancy in PA (Feb 5, 2017)

I never was a huge fan of James Caan but admit he is a good actor. I believe he was in an Irish-themed movie with Aidan Quinn, about a man looking for information about the father he never knew. Five-0 is the only thing in which I have ever seen his son, Scott, and think he is perfect in his character, tough East Coast cop who follows his ex wife to Hawaii to be near his daughter. I think his interaction with McGarrett is hysterical and they are perfect, opposite, feed-off-each-other partners. 

Scott plays a devoted father very well, if a little over the top at times (Lekio. Season 2, #18) when he calls a 10 year old boy who interacted with Grace a stalker. My favorite epiode with Scott is the one in which he acted as labor coach for his ex wife. I think he does a beautiful job showing a father's love and devotion, as well as the emotions of a man who still loves his ex-wife. He cannot help his lack of height any more than Alexander Skarsgard could change his own, but I find Scott's performance in Five-0 appropriate to his character, and at times, really amusing. He is the perfect foil to McGarrett and the whole laid back atmosphere in Hawaii. I personally feel that the casting is spot on in Five-0. Scott does not bother me as much as another short man - Tom Cruise, who annoys the daylights out of me, especially when so poorly cast as Jack Reacher, who would have been better played by someone of Chris Hemsworth's looks and size.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Oooh, look! Another Caan fan club astroturfer outs themselves on their very first post.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Nancy in PA (Feb 5, 2017)

Unbeliever said:


> Oooh, look! Another Caan fan club astroturfer outs themselves on their very first post.
> 
> --Carlos V.


Carlos, I do not go looking for shows which feature Scott and actually started wstching Five-0 for Alex O'Loughlin. I was merely defending what I feel is a good job in that series. I have never seen him in anything else. At my age, I am certainly not a member of a fan club of any actor and found this site only after searching for something on James Caan. I have always felt one should give credit where it is due and not knock someone for trying.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Holy 5 year old thread revival, Batman!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

That was awesome when Barzini had him executed at the toll booth.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I some how missed this thread 5 years ago. Quite entertaining. 

I have no issue with Scott Caan. He does have an aura of smugness to him that I can see people not liking. I don't regularly watch H5O. Seems like every time I visit my parents, I end up seeing an episode of it. I have no issue seeing Scott Caan.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

McGarret and Danny are probably my least favorite characters on the show, but only because I really like the 2 guys from Lost and Chi McBride. And the girl. It's a fun show not to be taken too seriously. :up:


----------



## leo4strikes (7 mo ago)

retrodog said:


> Just curious. This guy really annoys the hell out of me. I find his acting atrocious. He is so shallow you could measure his depth with a micrometer. Does anybody really find this guy talented? What is it about him other than his father's name? can anybody tell me about any work he has done that is impressive and required actual acting?
> 
> Scott, if you are reading this I find you to be a terrible and worthless hack. I am sorry that I feel that way but I have seen no performance by you that justifies the roles that you get or the positions that you're in, other than your father's heritage and name recognition.


It's tough it does seem like he's doing impersonations of the ol man ..Maybe ought to at least tone down gestures but on balance he's alrite; quality


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

leo4strikes said:


> It's tough it does seem like he's doing impersonations of the ol man ..Maybe ought to at least tone down gestures but on balance he's alrite; quality


Well it's a 10 year old thread. And that was the first comment so it's 10 years old too. He might have gotten better, but I have no desire to go watch any of his newer work to see.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

leo4strikes said:


> It's tough it does seem like he's doing impersonations of the ol man ..Maybe ought to at least tone down gestures but on balance he's alrite; quality





retrodog said:


> Well it's a 10 year old thread. And that was the first comment so it's 10 years old too. He might have gotten better, but I have no desire to go watch any of his newer work to see.


Playing devil's advocate here, is it possible that he isn't TRYING to impersonate or emulate his dad, but instead inherited those traits? Like when you do something, stop, and think, "Damn, I've become my father" and in Scott's case, he just embraced it?


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

And a reminder of some of the Scott Caan fan-club drive-bys. Like that "Nancy in PA" user who registered, posted pro-Caan that same day, and never logged in since.

--Carlos V.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

gchance said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, is it possible that he isn't TRYING to impersonate or emulate his dad, but instead inherited those traits? Like when you do something, stop, and think, "Damn, I've become my father" and in Scott's case, he just embraced it?


Off the top of my head, the only actor I want to see/hear acting like their father is Val Kilmer's son, who is doing it to give his father his voice back. and he might not even be a career actor so there's that.

Only a handful of famous actor's or actresses' children have eclipsed their parent. Josh Brolin is one who comes to mind.

Disclaimer: That's only "off the top of my head". I'm sure somebody will come up with others who I'll agree with.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

retrodog said:


> Off the top of my head, the only actor I want to see/hear acting like their father is Val Kilmer's son, who is doing it to give his father his voice back. and he might not even be a career actor so there's that.
> 
> Only a handful of famous actor's or actresses' children have eclipsed their parent. Josh Brolin is one who comes to mind.
> 
> Disclaimer: That's only "off the top of my head". I'm sure somebody will come up with others who I'll agree with.


What, you don't like Jaden Smith?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

gchance said:


> What, you don't like Jaden Smith?


Technically, he's not acting like his father. Let me know if he slaps the crap out of somebody. Then we'll evaluate him.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Well, there's Chris Lemon and Colin Hanks.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Well, there's Chris Lemon and *Colin Hanks*.


Yeah, he's great on NCIS.


----------

